# ATTENTION Maryland Hunters !



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Better get on it guys, i'm speaking from experience.
Bryan


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*There are 2 anti bear hunting bills --- One House - One Senate*

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/hb1157.htm

and

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/sb0663.htm

Classifying black bears as nongame mammals; prohibiting the Department of Natural Resources from reducing the black bear population in the State with specified exceptions; and prohibiting the Department from establishing an open season to hunt black bears. 

************************


Other legislation .....

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/hb0205.htm

and

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/sb0278.htm

Removing Anne Arundel County from the list of counties in which deer hunting on private lands on Sundays is prohibited. 

-----------------

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/hb0939.htm

and

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/sb0875.htm

Removing Montgomery County from the list of counties in which deer hunting on private lands on specified Sundays is prohibited

------------------

http://mlis.state.md.us/2006rs/billfile/hb1207.htm


Altering the distance from 800 to 400 yards that a person must be from shore when hunting wild waterfowl in the waters of Harford and Baltimore counties while the person is standing in water on the natural bottom, in a boat that is drifting or being sculled, or in a boat that is anchored. 

**************************

http://mlis.state.md.us/


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds very familuar ...ahhh Jerry?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dbowers said:


> Sounds very familuar ...ahhh Jerry?


Sadly so Dave


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Sportsmen must act and act quickly. This kind of nonsense does nothing but hurt the wildlife.

Maryland sportsmen should consider contacting the State Conservation Council or Federation, your local County Federation of SPortsmen's Clubs, your specific Assemblyperson and Senator, voicing your opposition to these bills, plus also write the Governor and the State Wildlife agency governing hunting.

Act quickly. Get the word out to every Maryland hunter you know.


----------

